# Rickeezzee's Locusts



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Well as we are all quick enough to moan when something isnt right , im going to turn the tables!

I ordered some locusts off rickeezzee yesterday.............they came this morning and to say im impressed is an understatement , they were all the perfect size and alive but the best bit was you could tell they have been fed really well and there was loads of food in the bag for them in transit.

I will deffo be using Rick in future for all my livefoods, Thanks Rick :no1:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I must say my firend was having lots of problems with her old supplier, arriving half dead and lasting her half the time you would expect so double the price.

She contaced Rick and sorted out a regular order with him and she ha been nothing other than amazed at the quality of the hoppers she is getting form him. All exceptionally healthy which makes her happier knowing her reps are benefiting from the care the foods receive 

WEll done Rick hun - keep it up


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

I ordered some off him yesterday so am just waiting for them to turn up!
Sounds good though and have already arranged with him to set up a standing order for a recurring order.
Prices are very reasonable aswell


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Seconded! I've used rick a few times for both roaches and locust and every time they have turned up alive, healthy and when he said they would.: victory:


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

You've got my interest, got a link to him?


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

his user name here is rickeezee , search thru his past threads and u will find a price list and email addy.


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

just recieved all my order and evrything is perfect!!
Great value for money I reckon and will definitely be ordering again


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

I will be using rickeezee again and again and again......not only r his prices impossible to beat, the quality of the livefoods is spot on!!! keep it up rickeezee.....xx


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Again, I have nothing bad to say about Rickeezee,

I ordered 50 hoppers, all came quickly, alive and were cheap :no1:

I'd recommend !!!


----------



## Rickeezee (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the positive comments everyone, much appreciated. If anyone wants a full livefood pricelist please email me, many thanks. Rick 

[email protected]


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

E-mail sent : victory:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

I have used Rick 3x now and i will continue to do so. His livefood is of excellent quality, turns up alive n kicking and is SO cheap compared to other sellers. And he is also extremly helpful & understanding... thank you Rick :lol2:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

jo said:


> I have used Rick 3x now and i will continue to do so. His livefood is of excellent quality, turns up alive n kicking and is SO cheap compared to other sellers. And he is also extremly helpful & understanding... thank you Rick :lol2:


go back to sleep u:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I bought a colony of dubia roaches from Rick and got them yesterday..They arrived really well packaged, not a single dead one and my beardie loves 'em more than locusts!

Think im gonna have to get the 300 colony next time :lol2:

I would definitely recommend buying livefood from Rick.


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

E-mail not replied to  Please send me a price list


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

*Im sure Rick wont mind me posting this!*

*Ricks Reptiles **LIVEFOOD TUBS POST FREE for standard size tubs.*

*3 Tubs £6 only, post free! Pick n Mix! *

*Minimum order 3 tubs for post free offer.*

*Additional tubs £2 per tub post free. *

*High quality at great value prices! 

To place an order ring: 07709951362 or email [email protected] 

*
*All livefood sent by first class Royal Mail: sent out on Monday through to Thursday, you chose which day you wish to receive your livefood. *

*Why not set up a standing order for a regular hassle free supply. 
*


*Crickets: Silent Browns and Blacks*


Micro 500 per tub
Small 250 per tub
Medium 125 per tub
Standard 100 per tub
Large 50 
x-tra large adults 25 per tub 

*Locusts 

*
Small x 20
Medium x 15
Large x 8
X-tra large x 7
Adults x 6


*Worms / Weevils / Flies *

Mealworms 20-30mm 60g
Giant mealworms Super Morios 40-60mm 40g 
Mini mealworms 10-15mm 40g
Buffalo worms 8-12mm – 40g 
Wax worms x 50 5-20mm 
Bean weevils 2mm far to many to count!
Fruit Flies far to many to count
Curly wing flies 100+ 

*Locusts Large Tubs:* £3.10 each postage costs apply. 

Small x 40 

Medium x 20 

Large x 15 

X-tra large x 12 

Adults x 10 


*Bulk Packs - 500 per bag *

*Brown Crickets: *

X-large 20-30mm/Adult - £13.20 

Large 15-20mm - £7.50 

Standard 12-18mm - £6.50 

Medium 8-12mm - £6.20 

*Black Crickets:*

X-Large 20-30mm/Adult - £13.75 

Std/large 12-20mm - £11.70 

Medium 7-12mm - £7.75 


*Bulk Packs - 1000 per bag *

*Brown Crickets:*

X-large/ Adult 20-30mm - £21.50 

Large 15-20mm - £14.00 

Standard 12-18mm - £12.00 

Medium 8-12mm - £11.50 

Med/small 6-8mm - £6.65 

Small 4-5mm - £5.80 

*Black Crickets: *

X-large/Adult 20-30mm - £21.50 

Std/Large 12-20 - £18.75 

Medium 7-12mm - £13.20 

Med/small 5-8mm - £10.87 

Small 4-5mm - £9.15 

*Locusts Bulk bags FREE POSTAGE! 
**x100 extra large locust* *£16.35*
*x50 extra large locust £10*

x100 large locust £14
x50 large locust £8.50

x100 medium locust £12
x50 medium locust £6.50

x100 small locust £9.75
x50 small locust £5.00




*Regular Mealworms:* 20-30mm 

500g - £6.35 

1kg - £10.50 

2kg - £19.50 

5kg - £45.50 

10kg - £85 

*Mini Mealworms:* 10-15mm 

500g - £12.20 

1kg - £22 

2kg - £39.70 

5kg - £91 

*Giant Mealworms - Morios :* 40-60mm 

500g - £11.45 

1kg - £21.85 

2kg - £39.70 

5kg - £91 

*Buffalo Worms:* 8-12mm 

500g - £13.50 

1kg - £25 

2kg - £46.70 

5kg - £97 

*Waxworms: *15-20mm 

50 - £1.75 

100 - £3.15 

250 - £5.70 

1000 - £21.50 

*Lobster Cockroaches:* 

Ideal for the majority of reptiles: high protein, soft bodied, low chitin content, do not smell, Livebearers and prolific and will not bite your herp! Easy to care for and culture. Care guide given. 
25 - £3.50 

50 - £6.00 

100 - £10.80 

200 - £20.80 

300 - £30 (Ideal starter culture size!) 

Larger quantities available, please contact for details. 

*Bean Weevils:* 

Protein packed ideal for baby lizards, chameleons, amphibians etc. Easy to culture, no work involved and highly prolific. 

Starter culture tubs - £2.00 each 

Medium size tubs - £3.25 

Extra large tubs - £3.85 


*Delivery Standard Charges: *

Orders up to £5 in value - £1.70 

£5-12 - £2.90 

£12 to £20 - £4.00

£20 to £35 - £6.15 

£35 to £65 - £8.70

Please note: if your order weighs more than 1kg then delivery charges will be higher. I will advise you of delivery cost upon enquiry of order. 

*Special Delivery, Guaranteed Next Day before 1.00pm: *

100G - £4.95 

500G - £7.20 

1KG - £8.90


----------



## Rickeezee (Jun 27, 2006)

EddieLizzard said:


> E-mail not replied to  Please send me a price list


 
Hi, sorry I have replied to all emails sent, did you get the list? Its posted up anyway now 

The list is soon to be revamped to include FREE POSTAGE ON ALL ITEMS, also if possible lower prices on crickets! Watch this space please. Rick


----------



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)

I know this is a bit of an old thread but no point in making a new one......just want to say that he is great . I live in the republic of ireland and they take 4-5 days to get to me ....this is the second time ive ordered and the first time they came and there were only 1 or 2 dead which was excpected even if you go into a shop it will be like that...second time they came not 1 dead after four days in the post .Great service and i hope it continues for a long long time cas i will be using him for a long time now . Thanks rick .


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Think i will order from rick next week, my order from livefood should be here tomoz morning so i will wait till the end of the week and draft out an order to see.

are these prices still valid rick?

befor eanyone says, yeh i know ill email him if he doesnt reply on this thread lol


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

I think you will be happy Dean, I have just received a supply of locusts - all in excellent nick.
Roy:no1:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Emailed you.................. and just seen the price list please could you still send me a price list. thanks


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah cool, i ordered some live food yesterday so i reckon they will either be here 2mol...or are being sent out monday as i ordered kinda late thursday, im in no hurry for them as i still have a load left from last order.

the last 2 orders ive made with livefood.co.uk the crix, mealies and locusts have all eaten thier way out of the bags within a few hours of arival with no evidence of food [even pooped out] in the bags so if they are all still in the bags when they arrive we will already be ahead of Livefood's last couple of tries lol


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

One thing i will say is that they are always well packed and posted asap! There isn't normally any dead ones


----------



## Rickeezee (Jun 27, 2006)

Livefood website will up in about 2-3 weeks time! 

Erm if I was meant to email anyone and haven't apologies, first time I have been back to this thread in a month or two. Busy playing with my locusts :lol2:


If you need any info please email, [email protected]

I am only one person working on my own but will answer all emails ASAP. Thanks everyone for the nice comments it is very much appreciated. thanks, Rick


----------



## bannyian (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the price list so quickly yesterday, as i said i will send you an email at the end of the week to order some. Thanks


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

I've just emailed Rick for a price list - his prices and service seem exceptional. This is important to me so if all goes well he should have another regular customer once I get my baby Beardie. Great stuff!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Ive only got good things to say about Rickeezee. Ive had loads of live food and i got my mourning geckos off him aswell. All arrived when they should have, they were well packaged and all in one piece :grin1:


----------

